# Help with mounting controller!!



## mossyoak2115 (Oct 28, 2013)

Is there anyone out there who can give me a tip on how to mount the rocker box switch controller for a RTII straight blade Boss plow? I need to figure something out because it is a huge pain! I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 and I'll attach a pic of my controller. Thank you in advance!


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)

mossyoak2115;1922934 said:


> Is there anyone out there who can give me a tip on how to mount the rocker box switch controller for a RTII straight blade Boss plow? I need to figure something out because it is a huge pain! I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 and I'll attach a pic of my controller. Thank you in advance!


See this help you>
https://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/rtii_assembly_manual.pdf


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a fisher hand held controller but it came with a mounting bracket I used scotch heavy duty fasteners because I didn't want to drill screws through my dash board its almost like velcro but a lot stronger and the back side of it is stickier than regular Velcro works good ill try to post a pic maybe it will help you


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

That looks like a crappy controller. I have a Boss V a Meyer V and a fisher strait blade. I use the fisher controller Mounted to the shift lever on ALL of my plows.
/plow%20controler%20004.jpg"]http://www.the-plowmeister.com/plow%20controler%20004.jpg
http://www.the-plowmeister.com/controler.jpg


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcsirrra;1923349 said:


> []


That controller runs a RT2 Boss Straight plow


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

If you can do some light welding or know a fab welder some tubing off old tread mills will set you up right. This is my old F-250, ok for some reason I can repost the photo. If you like check out post 1312 in the what did you do today thread.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mossyoak2115;1922934 said:


> Is there anyone out there who can give me a tip on how to mount the rocker box switch controller for a RTII straight blade Boss plow? I need to figure something out because it is a huge pain! I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 and I'll attach a pic of my controller. Thank you in advance!


Say if you have a arm rest type console with cup holder you could make one like mine to hold your controller


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lets try again

My mount


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

Antlerart06;1923420 said:


> That controller runs a RT2 Boss Straight plow


no I posted a pic showing you how I mounted my plow controls so maybe you could get an idea on how to mount yours


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcsirrra;1924565 said:


> no I posted a pic showing you how I mounted my plow controls so maybe you could get an idea on how to mount yours


Ok but did you see how big his controller is Its a Box with 2 rocker switches


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*controller mount*

I have the same controller for my RT2 Boss V=plow. On my 1995 F-250 I used a flooor flange for the base (screwed into the trans hump) and pipe to get the height I wanted, Then put on another 4" floor plate. To that I cut a piece of flat steel, bent the sides up, drill the holes to attach the switch box. Bolt the mount to the pipe base then attach the switch box to the bracket. I'll see if I can get a photo


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

theplowmeister;1923851 said:


> Lets try again
> 
> My mount


That was my exact set up I ran when I had my 4700,sweetest setup ever! Got an automatic now,wish I could come up with something that works on a column shifter,tried switching to my left hand,seemed weird though.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*photos of mount*

here is my controller set up

http://s499.photobucket.com/user/bigjon71/library/plow controller

hopefully that works. my photos were too big to post and the links came up as invalid when I tried to put them in. So I just pasted it here


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*controller mount photos*

My wife showed me how to re size the photos. Let's see if it worked


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy molly,you keep livestock in that truck when not plowing lol,needs some interior detailing!


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is mine,fits right in the cup holder for ease of removal.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mines removable as well and its only a flat piece of aluminum that sits in the seam in the center console. Never moves on me when in use too I love it.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

One more idea to toss into the ring, I build this console with integrated controls for the blizzard 810 and rear drag plow. Just another idea to toss into the pot so you can make some soup Thumbs Up


----------

